# down the hole...



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

what a start this morning, get all set up before the winds got worse, you hear of cell phones, rods, gaffs, and whatevers going through the hole to the bottom,i may have topped all that,got the gas lantern out to pump up it was on my knee when off it goes into the hole head first.on a scale of 1-10 it was perfect 10 cleared the hole no hangups or nothing kapoosh couldn,t even grab it it sank like a rock and fast,i stared down that hole not believing what just happened watching bubbles come up, tied on a spoon to snag it no workie, so started fishing did get some fish from that hole they must have liked the new structure,two hrs later started to get cold so said hell with it i,m out of here,tried a big sonar one last time and wa la i snag it and hand over hand the lantern i cleared the hole and grabbed the gas tank i lipped the edge of the tank with the sonar,shook it off washed off the mud tied on new mantels fired it back up and stayed two more hrs, talk about lucky i will never work over the holes again....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice recovery!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I lost a gaff and a metal 2 ft ruler down the hole today on two different accounts... one was my fault and the other the wind about blew my shanty over.... I could mark the gaff but couldn't snag it


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I use 6" hole, can't imagine loosing a whole lantern, you must be using at least 8" ?
That ia a funny story, I had a lantern get knocked off the transom from a rouge wave while anchored but through an ice hole!, thats a classic.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

now I know how you got your name.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

no wake said:


> I use 6" hole, can't imagine loosing a whole lantern, you must be using at least 8" ?
> That ia a funny story, I had a lantern get knocked off the transom from a rouge wave while anchored but through an ice hole!, thats a classic.


i used 6" holes for years, and lost lots of stuff. got an 8" and found that that there is a quantum physics formula that increasing the hole size expontionally incerases the size of what will fit through a hole. if it's too big to fit, it will still fall through.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wonderful story.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Great Story!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yep it was a 8 in hole, a nice clean fall through i couldn,t do it again if i tried but i won,t those lanterns aren,t cheap. plus it was in 16 ft of water i thought it would plane away from the hole on the way down, got lucky this time,,,


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Man, that's a great story! Glad you got your lantern back. Way to keep at it. So, which lake did you add the temporary fish structure?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

wal born. lots of dink gills..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Very nice recovery! I have been ice fishing for a while and never thought I would make it this long w/o dropping my phone down there... It happened!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Snag, thats awsome man!Better than Eric sending that rod to the bottom at Tinkers creek!Hey get this I was at D.C. Sat with Vickie and Austin and we're catching cats but the shany is getting hot because it's sunny.So Austin asks to take his gloves off while I'm re-tying a hook.I tell him ok but the whole floor is wet so he sets them on top of the lantern!!!!!!I'm like whats burning?Turn around and the gloves are melted to the top smoking like crazy!Had to evacuate the shanty till the fumes cleared!What a gooffball my son is.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Funny story there, snag, and thumb's up for getting back to business!

andesangler


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

snag,
Congradulations on a good recovery! 

I've had 2x of getting my portable ice shelter collapsed on me, had my stuff flying everywhere and lost a few items down the hole. Guess I didn't learn fast enough from the first time, to anchor it down FIRST. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow...a lantern, I'd have to say that's one of the biggest items I've heard. Trying to get in the record books? 
Well many of you read about my phone down the hole last spring. Ok, no biggie.....well, now it isn't. Anyhow, we're closing up the shanty Saturday to get out of there and Ive my back turned getting my bucket/gear together and I hear "splash" and turn around only to see my buddy barely getting a grip on the top eye of his ice pole. Of course it went down heavy end/reel first, but I think he had his hand an inch or two down the hole....*reel nice catch*, pun intended!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

wb bob, tell austin to sit on his gloves nxt time.. i had a slip sheet with me sat for the shanty well it took off toward the dam the last time i saw it,it was a windy one that day.. hey u going to la due sat? trying to get eric to go.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

my money's on snag for largest item lost and recovered this year!Whats next the power auger?Don't even wan't to think how you'd get that back!Took my little one out sun (6 years old) and caught six crappie in one hour,she finished it out by catching a 21 inc almost four pound channel cat!I think the whole lake herd her screaming!Gonna try to make it up Sat with Chris but might have to work OT, we'll see!


----------

